# Dark Souls 3



## RainbowCherry (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyway, Dark Souls 3 came out on April 12th a week or two ago, and I was curious if anyone else had played it? Just beat NG+ and *cough*... anyone wanna do some PvP on PS4?

That aside, you're welcome to discuss the game here. Unless literally no-one here has played it yet. Man, I think this is the best installment, which is fitting for the final. There was the occasional annoying area, but all the bosses were beautiful.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 27, 2016)

i finished it about a week ago, and i'm currently doing a sorta casual playthrough. i'm really happy with the game, it was super good in basically all aspects! i was blown away when i first saw Irithyll of the Boreal Valley, legitimately one of the most beautiful places i've ever seen in a game.

i'm also super impressed with all the boss fights (except maybe the last one a bit), which is a big step up from Dark Souls 2 where half of them were forgettable pushovers. it felt like they really wanted to go out with a bang with the souls series and actually managed to do it. 10/10


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 27, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i finished it about a week ago, and i'm currently doing a sorta casual playthrough. i'm really happy with the game, it was super good in basically all aspects! i was blown away when i first saw Irithyll of the Boreal Valley, legitimately one of the most beautiful places i've ever seen in a game.
> 
> i'm also super impressed with all the boss fights (except maybe the last one a bit), which is a big step up from Dark Souls 2 where half of them were forgettable pushovers. it felt like they really wanted to go out with a bang with the souls series and actually managed to do it. 10/10



Personally, I thought the final boss was great! 



Spoiler: Spoilers for fellow-thread readers



Gwyn's OST mixed into the second phase was brilliant, and it's the only boss with _six_ different movesets. It's literally the only Souls game to date with a challenging final boss. (Aldia is subjective, Gehrman was difficult, but the true final boss was MP). Buuuuut, My favourite boss is still _definitely_ Ocerios. Yours?


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a love/hate relationship with Dark Souls 3. My issues stem for the fact that instead of getting it on PS4 like my boyfriend and his friends, I opted to get it on Steam since it would mean that I'd have more chances to play it. A few days of getting the game, I believe, that Thursday, the game became completely unplayable for me. I would crash at any bonfire I went near, which in a game like Dark Souls with PvP elements, it is considered bad. It continued to Friday till I finally decided to make a new character (a knight class) because apparently any other classes would cause the crash.  Friday night, I got hit with this: http://puu.sh/oykis/20c6ad5330.jpg

So, I did as suggested. I deleted my 30 hour save. Deleted the save file in my AppData, uninstalled, and reinstalled the game. And yes, I was very angry I had to lose a save. I even tried playing offline but nothing worked. On the 20th, I was officially "soft banned" from the game. http://puu.sh/oykpc/4cf8c924ff.jpg there was no 'investigation' no nothing. I didn't use any 3rd party tools, aside from a 360 controller that I plugged into my pc because playing with a keyboard and mouse was painful for me. Since I had purchased the game via Steam, their return policy is "Under 2 hours of game time" which basically means I couldn't even request a refund. 

Aside from my issues, I finally sucked it up and decided to play despite being soft banned. I beat the game, 



Spoiler



I picked "The Usurpation of Fire" ending.


 It was sorta depressing in a way that I had to play the game by myself since, when you're soft banned you're limited in the online aspect of the game. Granted, it made it even more challenging since I had to do it all on my own. But when I got to where the "PvP hotspot" it was a ghost town for me. No invasions, no signs for duels, or good ol' jolly co-op. Right now, I'm not sure what I want to do with the game. Usually I'd go to NG+ but, having the online play restricted kinda makes it depressing.


----------



## ellarella (Apr 28, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers for fellow-thread readers
> 
> 
> 
> Gwyn's OST mixed into the second phase was brilliant, and it's the only boss with _six_ different movesets. It's literally the only Souls game to date with a challenging final boss. (Aldia is subjective, Gehrman was difficult, but the true final boss was MP). Buuuuut, My favourite boss is still _definitely_ Ocerios. Yours?





Spoiler: Spoilerinos



maybe it was just because i had butted myself into the nameless king 50-some times just before him, so he felt easier by comparison. i really do love his moveset, and the place he inhabits looks crazy cool! i also very nearly got shivers when you get to the place and KILN OF THE FIRST FLAME shows up on the screen.

as for favorite boss of the game, i think it might be... dancer? the solemn song was great and it's such a beautiful fight. i really loved the nameless king too, but the way the camera messes up was a bit distracting.





ACN_Jade said:


> I would crash at any bonfire I went near... I deleted my 30 hour save... On the 20th, I was officially "soft banned" from the game... I couldn't even request a refund...



dang, i admire your persistence, since that really is the worst experience i've heard someone have with dark souls 3!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2016)

I've never played a game in the Dark Souls series before, but I've been seeing this one around a lot. As far as I know the multiplayer is different? Is there actual PvP or is that invasion system where you go to another person's game? I'll probably get it some day, but there's too many games coming out right now that I want.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 28, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've never played a game in the Dark Souls series before, but I've been seeing this one around a lot. As far as I know the multiplayer is different? Is there actual PvP or is that invasion system where you go to another person's game? I'll probably get it some day, but there's too many games coming out right now that I want.



There are multiple ways to PvP. A Red Sign Soapstone will place down a sign on the floor, letting people summon you into their world consensually, and after that you'll have all the stuff of a normal Red. The Red Eye Orb (or cracked one) will force your way into someone's world and lets you ruin their day.

...Unfortunately, everyone is a huge gank squad in Eye Orb PvP. Hooray. 

The Mound-Makers covenant are summoned into your world through a white sign. They can help you through the level like a white, or beat you up like a red. Mostly, you'll have people gain your trust and kick you off a cliff.

THEY MADE XANTHOUS CROWN A PIE-CRUST RIP


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 29, 2016)

I've sunk so many hours into DS1 and 2. It's why I was very persistent. If you look at the steam discussion group and on reddit, the problem isn't an isolated case. A **** ton of people are having the same issues I did. And a lot of us are soft banned.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 29, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> I've sunk so many hours into DS1 and 2. It's why I was very persistent. If you look at the steam discussion group and on reddit, the problem isn't an isolated case. A **** ton of people are having the same issues I did. And a lot of us are soft banned.



PS4 masterrace. 

Jokes aside, that sounds awful. I've heard that if a cheater even interacts with your world (i.e you get invaded and you/he damages you/him/her) you get softbanned. It's awful, really, considering how very important multiplayer is for this game to have buttloads of fun. I wish there was some sort of system that let them check if you actually had cheated or not, but I don't think they'd be able to keep up with it...


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 30, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> PS4 masterrace.
> 
> Jokes aside, that sounds awful. I've heard that if a cheater even interacts with your world (i.e you get invaded and you/he damages you/him/her) you get softbanned. It's awful, really, considering how very important multiplayer is for this game to have buttloads of fun. I wish there was some sort of system that let them check if you actually had cheated or not, but I don't think they'd be able to keep up with it...



Pretty much. In fact, there was a thread about that on Reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4gzcgx/warning_cheaters_can_now_get_you_softbanned_and/ So just becareful because apparently it -could- happen on the PS4 too.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 30, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4h4z6q/psa_if_you_get_invaded_by_malcolm_reynolds/

If anyone is going to be playing on PC...


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 30, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> Pretty much. In fact, there was a thread about that on Reddit. https://www.reddit.com/r/darksouls3/comments/4gzcgx/warning_cheaters_can_now_get_you_softbanned_and/ So just becareful because apparently it -could- happen on the PS4 too.



Apparently so, but in all my years of playing on consoles, I haven't seen a single cheater on one ever, so it's pretty rare because you can't go into the files, IIRC.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Apr 30, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Apparently so, but in all my years of playing on consoles, I haven't seen a single cheater on one ever, so it's pretty rare because you can't go into the files, IIRC.



Lmao yeah. But from hearing my bf play on PS4 it happens to him pretty often. (IE: He needs to GIT GUD) But I can't tell him that with out hurting his feels. x3


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 30, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> Lmao yeah. But from hearing my bf play on PS4 it happens to him pretty often. (IE: He needs to GIT GUD) But I can't tell him that with out hurting his feels. x3



I hit him while he was rolling, must be cheating.  Bestow onto him thy Dark Sword +10 and make him wreck everyone and not-hurt his feels.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 3, 2016)

BF felt bad that I can't play DS3 since I got soft banned, that he's getting me a PS4 copy now. xD Hopefully I'll get chances to play.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 3, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> BF felt bad that I can't play DS3 since I got soft banned, that he's getting me a PS4 copy now. xD Hopefully I'll get chances to play.



*heavy breathing* 1v1 me pls

Seriously though, good luck with the game. I don't know how the PC's PvP is like, but EVERYTHING IS A GANK so watch out if you want to do any invasions. I find the controllers brilliant to use after DS1 with a keyboard.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 4, 2016)

Squee! He got it for me for PS4. But I don't have PS+ yet. He said he'll get me a subscription after our finals. I beat the tutorial boss and the sword master! I'm thinking of streaming my game when I get a chance but not sure. Granted if I stream it via PS4, I don't need a webcam so that's a good thing.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 9, 2016)

Oh hey I've been playing on PC.

I've beaten NG+ and have been spending like, a load of time on the PVP.

I even ran into that softbanning guy - but I back up my saves frequently so it didn't bother me.



I'm currently running a 40/40 Quality build. Fav weapons are the Executioner's greatsword (bae) and the Onikiri/Ubadachi.

I'd be down for some PvP or helping others with co-op if they need it.
If you do PvP, fair warning, don't let me parry you. My build lets me one-shot you because I invade frequently and it helps with chuggers/R1 spam.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 9, 2016)

I'm already soft banned on PC I doubt I'd ever run into you. Heck, I don't run into anyone. I pop those embers like candy and never got invaded. Kinda depressing really. Makes it even worse when I need help with a boss and NPC's fail me. I'm currently stuck on the first actual boss on my Pyromancer.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 9, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm already soft banned on PC I doubt I'd ever run into you. Heck, I don't run into anyone. I pop those embers like candy and never got invaded. Kinda depressing really. Makes it even worse when I need help with a boss and NPC's fail me. I'm currently stuck on the first actual boss on my Pyromancer.



Using the password system foregoes this I believe. I can help you most likely.

You also won't get invaded much unless you pop Dried Fingers because invasion prioritizes games with phantoms/fingers.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 10, 2016)

It's actually fairly shocking to me that only like two other people on this site play DS3.

And neither of you can play on PC.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 10, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Using the password system foregoes this I believe. I can help you most likely.
> 
> You also won't get invaded much unless you pop Dried Fingers because invasion prioritizes games with phantoms/fingers.



Rosaria's worm-buds effect your invasion chance? Doesn't that only work with sunbro-eye-orbs? I haven't been invading any 3v1's with a Finger in it ever, unless you mean something like they have it equipped or something.

Slit my wrists, you meant the _Dried Finger

_
Well, I don't really see many people liking RPGs on TBT anyway, at least unless they're MMORPGS.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 10, 2016)

Yeh. I've mostly been playing on PS4 now. But when the tv is taken I chance it a bit on Steam but yeah. =c


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 10, 2016)

I made a family share account type thing. So I actually managed to bypass the soft ban! The only downside is no access to DLC's on that account but no biggie. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made a family share account type thing. So I actually managed to bypass the soft ban! The only downside is no access to DLC's on that account but no biggie. xD Only issue is, apparently to prevent spammers, I'd have to buy something on that account over 5 dollars to add friends. x3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 11, 2016)

Holy hell the profane greatsword is _fanfukintastic_ for gank spanking


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 11, 2016)

I'm getting tired of starting over and over just to play this game. *sigh* Apparently another soft ban wave happened and the alt account I made that was only 30 minutes old got it. This is flaming bs.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 11, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm getting tired of starting over and over just to play this game. *sigh* Apparently another soft ban wave happened and the alt account I made that was only 30 minutes old got it. This is flaming bs.



Have you tried reinstalling? Like new save files and everything?


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 11, 2016)

Yep it was one of the first things I've done. Ah well.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 13, 2016)

So, I'm running around Pontiff shortly after beating that boss and ofc I'm embered. Which means I got invaded. I decided to run up the roof, and down some stairs and I was standing on the edge of a building. My dog decided that she HAD to be sitting in my lap...and she nudged my hand, which caused me to fall off a roof and die. ~.~ Then she sits in my lap with this huge grin on her tiny doggie face.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 18, 2016)

tfw you wanna pvp with a rapier but using a rapier in pvp is considered scummy



so to compensate ive been abusing the weapon art as much as others abuse R1


----------



## Cardbored (May 18, 2016)

I got bored of it pretty quick.

RIP


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 20, 2016)

Ummm...

Ocerios has some cut dialogue.

Don't listen to it. It's really sick.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 20, 2016)

Loved the game, but ive always loved the way items look, crystal scroll is gorgeous!


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 20, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Loved the game, but ive always loved the way items look, crystal scroll is gorgeous!



TBH, after Bloodborne's Holy Moly Moonlight Greatsword, I'm _really_ disappointed with the way in turned out in this game. It's not as flashy and doesn't have the beautiful blue blur behind it. BB was the only game that handled it well, IMO, especially with the way you get it, holy ****.

All the weapon buffs look sexy asf in the dark areas, though, especially Darkmoon Blade.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 20, 2016)

I always really loved the changing weapons in bloodborne, so I've been trying to incorporate similar ideas into my builds.

atm my main build uses a profaned greatsword (*** the broken astora greatsword) with a rapier in my left hand
it gives me the ability to either slug out heavy but devastating hits, or poke with very quick hits, and turns out you can parry with an offhand rapier

also apparently if you manage to land your R2 on someone with profaned, you can combo an R1 R1 from the rapier before the stun ends


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 21, 2016)

Morne's Greathammer is godly. L2 literally leaves people on a tiny shred of health, works wonders against everyone who've been tapped by a fellow invader or an enemy. I'll probably grab a quick little stab weapon to deplete a little piece of health and mash everyone's ganks with that sexy L2 WoG of doom.


Does anyone know the closest thing to Pontiff Sulyhvan's set in game? Doesn't exist, but I want to do a Pontiff Sulyhvan cosplay and I don't know what to do with fashion.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 21, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Morne's Greathammer is godly. L2 literally leaves people on a tiny shred of health, works wonders against everyone who've been tapped by a fellow invader or an enemy. I'll probably grab a quick little stab weapon to deplete a little piece of health and mash everyone's ganks with that sexy L2 WoG of doom.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the closest thing to Pontiff Sulyhvan's set in game? Doesn't exist, but I want to do a Pontiff Sulyhvan cosplay and I don't know what to do with fashion.



I'd probably rock Wolnir's crown and the Archdeacon set.

You should probably use the dancers twinblades as opposed to his actual sword because it would be way more accurate both color-wise, but also fight-wise.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 21, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'd probably rock Wolnir's crown and the Archdeacon set.
> 
> You should probably use the dancers twinblades as opposed to his actual sword because it would be way more accurate both color-wise, but also fight-wise.




True, it'd also stop me from having to go NG+ or trading for Profaned/Judgement, and he's bigger than your average guy, and so the relation to height/weapon-size would be better with Dancer's. TBH I love the moveset, but the split-E scaling is ****. It wasn't bad though - I enjoyed it while doing a Dancer one. I'll probably grab them (as in Profaned and Judgement) just to see how interesting they are, but I'd suppose I'd main Dancer's for the accuracy of the quick moveset and the responsive colours.

I'm out of rebirths, so I can't do it on this character, but I stuffed on the equipment and it looks like this;



Spoiler: Pontiff Sulyvahn's Pontiff








I honestly think in the heat of combat Dancer's would look more accurate due to the caged face, but Wolnir's follows the same colour scheme, so IDK, ha.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 21, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> True, it'd also stop me from having to go NG+ or trading for Profaned/Judgement, and he's bigger than your average guy, and so the relation to height/weapon-size would be better with Dancer's. TBH I love the moveset, but the split-E scaling is ****. It wasn't bad though - I enjoyed it while doing a Dancer one. I'll probably grab them (as in Profaned and Judgement) just to see how interesting they are, but I'd suppose I'd main Dancer's for the accuracy of the quick moveset and the responsive colours.
> 
> I'm out of rebirths, so I can't do it on this character, but I stuffed on the equipment and it looks like this;
> 
> ...



You could try the Eastern helmet or the Helmet of thorns. Both have a cage face to a degree but don't have the veil.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 22, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> You could try the Eastern helmet or the Helmet of thorns. Both have a cage face to a degree but don't have the veil.



Aye, I'll try this! I'd think Kirk's looks too dark unless I'm a phantom without the Untrue Dark Ringfinger on, but the cage looks nearly perfect.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 23, 2016)

Oh cooooool.....I can petition to get the soft ban reversed! </sarcasm>

But so far the ones that have already petitioned, they have yet to get an answer or a response. This is bloody ridiculous.


----------

